# what is a good follicle size?



## tanya (Jan 13, 2003)

I started chlomid last month and it did very little for me, this month they upped my dose and my last US said I had one follicle at 18 and two at 13, I will have a second US on Friday these numbers were taken on Monday. Are these good numbers will they grow, how much, and what are considered to be good numbers? Will this get better with injectables?
Thanks 
Tanya


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Tanya,

It is not clear whether or not the clomid is for IUI or IVF?ICSI. If it is for the latter then you need more follicles, if it is for the former it is perfect!

Leading follicles are usually 18-20mm and a total of anything up to about 40 follicles may be seen if injected drugs are used for stimulation.

Regards,

Peter



tanya said:


> I started chlomid last month and it did very little for me, this month they upped my dose and my last US said I had one follicle at 18 and two at 13, I will have a second US on Friday these numbers were taken on Monday. Are these good numbers will they grow, how much, and what are considered to be good numbers? Will this get better with injectables?
> Thanks
> Tanya


----------

